# Band Saw vs Table Saw



## pete00 (Apr 4, 2007)

howdy

Now i know each has its on use BUT my band saw has a different attitude than my TS.

I find myself always using the band saw if i have any choice at all.
Seems to be eaiser and more fun.

I turn on the TS and it goes WRUMMMMMMM GIVE ME WOOD...HURRY MORE ...SCREECHHHHHH..I DONT CARE IF ITS NOT STRAIGHT IM CUTTING 
IT HAHAHAHAH kickback bam accross the room.

then

I turn on the band saw and it goes purrrrrrrr, goood morning pete lets make something...saw...saw....your going off the line carful....saw..saw..any more to cut ? No then have  fine day....


So the question 
Do i need to change my medication or has anyone else notice this.

pete


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 4, 2007)

Yes.. you band saw has be posesed by a cat and is pure evil..One day it will slip a blade and wrap the entire saw blade around you and hand you fron your wood rack to dry. The table saw is your faithful friend!


----------



## Dario (Apr 4, 2007)

I've always used a bandsaw and though it is doesn't cut as clean as a tablesaw...I am very pleased with it.  I know I can get better results by using more tpi blade but I don't mind the rough edges.  I feel much safer using the bandsaw.

My goal is to get a bigger and better BS in the future.   For now, I will keep dreaming.

So you are fine [] no need to change the medication...unless I too need medication myself LOL.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 4, 2007)

perfect !!!!!  a yes and a no answer !!!![][][]


----------



## JimGo (Apr 4, 2007)

I bought a table saw and turned it on ONCE.  It was so loud, and that blade looked so scary, I turned it off and put it in my attic.  My bandsaw and I don't always see eye-to-eye, but I learned my lesson with it early on and treat it with appropriate respect.  I'm sure I could get to that point with my table saw too, but I don't quite see the point (yet).


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 4, 2007)

My bandsaw is my 'go to' tool. Very versitile. Tablesaws are scary and dangerous things. Mine is used only when necessary.


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 4, 2007)

I use a table saw and a band saw and a radial arm saw for cutting up pen blanks.  The band saw defintely has one serious advantage over a table saw, no kick back.  

However, a band saw is far more dangerous than a table saw.  A table saw blade will kick back your hand should it touch the blade, it will take some flesh in the process as well.  The band saw will slice right through any body part that comes in contact with the blade.  You can make a quick jig to safely hold a piece of wood on a miter gauge and the table saw is very safe, this can allow you to not have the wood resting between the blade and the fence.  

I had a band saw blade break last week, it was a well used and abused blade, and it sank into the piece of wood I was sawing a full 1/4 inch, in an area where I wasn't making a cut.  Scared the hell out of me, but no injuries.

Drew


----------



## txbob (Apr 4, 2007)

My father had several table saws in his shop, and I learned to use them safely. I don't have a table saw in my shop, and probably never will. Just too dangerous. After all, this is only a hobby for me.

A Delta 14 inch bandsaw does everything I need, and does it well. The secret to good bandsaw performance is keeping it clean, in alignment, and fitted with a good blade.

txbob


----------



## Dario (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by whatwoodido_
> <br />
> However, <b>a band saw is far more dangerous than a table saw</b>.  A table saw blade will kick back your hand should it touch the blade, it will take some flesh in the process as well.  The band saw will slice right through any body part that comes in contact with the blade.



Drew,

You are the first I've heard to say this.  I read/heard a lot say the contrary though.

Your account on how this 2 saws can do harm sound a bit biased (for me personally - sorry).


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Apr 4, 2007)

I have both a TS and BS. I only came close to an injury once - it was a kickback with my TS. I was tired and therefore a little careless.
If you follow the proper safety rules and have a healthy respect for the power tool you are using the chances of you getting hurt are pretty slim. This also assumes that you maintain them properly.
More years ago than I care to remember my shop teacher told me this - "familiarity breeds contempt".


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 4, 2007)

When I turn on my TS and get the woodworker blade going, it is 
pretty scary.  I use my bandsaw about 90% of the time, and feel much 
more safer with it.  Yet, I always have a lot of respect and caution with all of my power tools[]


----------



## dbriski (Apr 4, 2007)

I started with a table saw and have had a lot more experience with a table saw than a band saw.  I also started and still do other flatwork. I just can't get by the accuracy and cleanliness of cuts made by the table saw.  The SCMS is my go to saw for cross cuts, and Table saw go to saw for rips.  The band saw for me is just for special cuts, saving wood from exotics, or if my table saw is covered with too much crap and I am too lasy to move it all.


----------



## kent4Him (Apr 4, 2007)

I got a band saw this year and am very glad I did.  I can run it whether someone else is watching TV, Talking on the phone or sleeping and don't have to worry about disturbing them.  I also feel a lot safer especially when cutting small pieces.  My miter box saw is also lonely.  There is a  lot less saw dust to deal with as well.


----------



## twoofakind (Apr 4, 2007)

I feel that if trained on and used properly, both can be safe. Having said that I have seen both saws do a lot of damage to flesh. Both incidents could have been avoided, but that is how most things happen in a shop, you get in a hurry and take short cuts. My only injury in the shop so far was on a miter saw.
Andy


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pete00_
> <br />howdy
> 
> I turn on the TS and it goes WRUMMMMMMM GIVE ME WOOD...HURRY MORE ...SCREECHHHHHH..I DONT CARE IF ITS NOT STRAIGHT IM CUTTING
> ...



Oh, Aannnngggg... somebody here needs yooouuuu! (Heard sing songy) 

Actually, Pete, I understand what you are saying (and that's the scary part). I tend to use my bandsaw more, but it may only be b/c it's closer to my lathes. Add to that, my table saw is usually set up for some specific function for flat work and I don't want to take the time to change blades, etc.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




ANY TOOL CAN HURT YOU IT USED IMPROPERLY OR WITHOUT CARE AND RESPECT! 

Having said I can tell you from my personal experience that what Drew said would be true in my case. Why is that you ask?.......... It would be because I have not used my table saw in a couple of years and I would like to keep it like that. I use my bandsaw all the time and it has biten me when I have failed to show her the proper respect. In short I became complacent and she just reminded me that she does not have a brain and I must use mine.

Dario;

One reason that what you read/heard might give you that impression is because there are hundreds of thousands more tablesaws in use than bandsaws. Just think for a minute, when was the last time you saw a bandsaw at a jobsite building a house? Ever seen a bandsaw in the back of a pickup from your local carpenter? I'm not aware of a "contractor" type of bandsaw.

I would be willing to bet that if you could get an equal survey you will find that if the usage was even more folks would be hurt by the bandsaw because they become more complacent with it..."it's just a bandsaw, It won't ever hurt me". Of course this is just my opinion and it brings me back to my original statement. (see above)


----------



## Nolan (Apr 4, 2007)

Got my BS so I could keep all ten- Only a matter of time cutting 3/4 stuff on TS till you catch one in the face or loop off a few[xx(] Not to metion the tons of saw dust and inability to resaw 12"[]
Nolan


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 4, 2007)

I cut a lot of laminated wood sheets.  I use a circ saw and the 
band saw to cut it.  Very heavy material, I would hate to think 
what would happen if there was a kick back and I was not wearing
a Colts helmet!


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 4, 2007)

Band saw almost exclusively for pen blanks.  First, I don't waste so much wood....Second, on super hard woods it cuts faster!! (Timberwolf 3/4" 3tpi blade)


----------



## gmcnut (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi all,

I always inventory my fingers and thumbs before and after a project. I saw in a post on the archives that showed a fixture someone had made up to cut blanks to length on thier miter saw. I have a couple of small bandsaws which are not in use right now. Needing motors. I would really like to have a Grizzly or Jet 14" BS with a riser block.[]


----------



## thetalbott4 (Apr 5, 2007)

Each tool has it's place and use. My TS is set up very accurately and with a good blade. It makes incredibly smooth and repeatable cuts. I've never had a problem but am always thinking about what I'm doing and use push sticks and featherboards. I wouldnt use it for small parts however. The very nature of an upcut saw says thats a bad idea. The blade wants to throw small things directly at you. Thats where bandsaws and mitersaws with small part jigs come in. I couldnt do without either one, just depends on the job.


----------



## jaywood1207 (Apr 5, 2007)

If you are trained properly and treat the saws with repsect then there are no problems.  I have both and use my TS a lot more than my bandsaw and am a lot more comfortable with the TS.  My bandsaw is primarily for resawing.  It all depends on what you are used to and comfortable with.

To say that one is safer than the next makes no sense.  They are both dangerous if used improperly.


----------



## Ozzy (Apr 5, 2007)

I have been a little leary of my TS, after "reshaping" and doing some nerve damage to my thumb last year, but I found a solution. I cut most of my own blanks from branches and that was very nerve racking until I learned about this; hold your wood in one of these clamps and you won't have to worry about wood slipping or your fingers being anywhere near the blade.



<br />


----------



## mdburn_em (Apr 5, 2007)

I have both tools.  I do enjoy turning on my Bandsaw and hearing it hum.  I really dislike turning on my table saw, it really does scream.  Ich!  I have had a push stick ripped out of my hand and flunk across the room...would have been into my chest except I don't like standing right behind the blade.  I just don't like it.  

I think mudder has a very good point.  I hated working around high voltage (5k-70k) when I was in the Navy, but boy, did I take safety precautions seriously.  Common household 110 kills far more people in the US because, "it's only 110!"


----------



## stevers (Apr 6, 2007)

I have both. Both Grizzly machines. Table saw is 444Z contractors model and the band saw is the 14 inch ultimate saw. 
I like the table saw for accuracy and raw power. The band saw will cut larger and more cumbersome stock, like logs and "chunks" of raw wood. 

"THE TABLE SAW IS DANGEROUS" I had a kick back just tonight, and it hurt. And I was lucky. 


<br />

Please excuse the disgusting belly surrounding the wound. I felt it was important to show this.


----------



## Pipes (Apr 6, 2007)

I use the band saw when ever posible &gt; I think its a LOT safer so I guess for me it most likely is :O) YMMV...[]


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 6, 2007)

I have met people that have had run ins with both types of saws.  The guy with the table saw injury, lost a kerf widths of flesh near the tip of his finger, the saw blade through his hand back at him.  The guys with mishaps on band saws are generally missing a finger.  One guy told me his finger was cut off before he figured out what was happening.  I use both tools fairly regularly, and I keep my fingers away from the blade on both tools.

Keeping mind a table saw tends to push the wood away from itself as it cuts, the band saw doesn't.  

I think the Table Saw is more frightening to most people, but I think the fear it instills makes those using it more cautious.  I have seen vastly more stupid behavior when a Band Saw is used than I have seen when a table saw is used.  

But honestly I have seem more injuries from lathe usage than any other tool.  Most are minor, but they are plentiful.  We generally have to give a bandaid to one student in each 6 week class we teach.  Most common are clipped by a chuck, knuckle busted tightening or loosening something, and cuts from a tool.

Drew



> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 6, 2007)

First thing they taught us in shop regarding the Table Saw back in the 7th grade was never stand behind the blade, because kick back is very dangerous.


----------



## ilikewood (Apr 6, 2007)

Whoa Steve....that is one scary picture.  The wound looks scary too![]

Good to see you weren't hurt worse than what you were.


----------



## skiprat (Apr 6, 2007)

I honestly believe that there is no such thing as a dangerous tool or machine. An inanimate object cannot be blamed for injury. It can be used dangerously or left in a condition that an operator is likely to injury himself or someone else.

Also, it is strange that the louder the machine, the more dangerous it is considered. Angle grinders and routers make a hell of a noise and there are loads of people who won't use them.

If a bandsaw wailed like a banshee and the tablesaw was silent, which would you be more afraid of?[?]


----------



## vick (Apr 6, 2007)

I consider a bandsaw a safer machine mostly because the wood is being pushed down instead of back at you.  Also though not the machines fault the TS is more likely to be set up to cut several pieces one after another and to me that is the most dangerous thing you can do.  The table saw has bit me once though not badly it was an eye opener.  I have also had it kickback on me once and though I was not in the line of fire, again a real eye opener.  My dad no longer has a finger print on one of his fingers on his left hand after a visit to my shop a couple months ago, though it was his own stupidity.
Which one do I use most well that is a no brainer the TS, any straight cut that needs to be done with any percision I use the TS.  The bandsaw gets plenty of work but it is usually for roughing out large pieces of lumber or cutting curves.


----------



## huntersilver (Apr 6, 2007)

I perfer to use my Bandsaw, I feel more comortable.  With
the TS I am always worried about kickback. I know if you
stand to the right or left of the blade does not seem to make
much difference.  It is wierd using the Gripper on the TS when some of the cuts,you feel like you are alomost over the blade[:0]


----------



## stevers (Apr 6, 2007)

Steve, you are correct. An inanimate object con not cause an injury. It's always the operator. It was for me. I didn't let the blade stop before I tried to push the cut off out of the way with the push stick. My inpatients caused this to happen.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Apr 8, 2007)

I have both the TS and BS.. use both, but am very careful about where my fingers are... I've actually had more injury, (a severely jambed thumb) from my chop/miter saw by trying to hold down a small log with my hand and having the saw kick it back into the thumb... now I use a clamp on the miter saw too.

I havent cut my self yet and only one kick back from the TS.. and since it hit me in a dangerously low region, I now stand out of the line of fire if there are any more kick backs planned.


----------



## bob393 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well you all know that 3 years ago I lost a finger to my table saw and last month I had a kickback and six stiches from it, but that said; 
I cut wood with all saws, a table saw, band saw, radial arm saw, chop saw, compound miter saw, hand saw, chain saw, and circular saw, not to mention a jig saw, and reciprocating saw, how about a parting tool. I even cut circles with a router! 
Everyone of them will get you if you don't watch out. I am most afraid of the radial arm saw. 
I find I can't stack stuff on my band saw so it is usually available to cut things quickly so I vote band saw, this was a vote right?

Oh yeh you don't need hearing protection with a band saw!

This may just spark a poll.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 8, 2007)

Bob, sorry to hear about your injury. Hope recovery is fast and total. Sadly, you know what caused the injury. You said it yourself, ".....will get you if you don't watch out."


----------



## stevers (Apr 8, 2007)

I always felt the TS was the most dangerous, but now that you mention the radial arm saw,,,,,,,,,,,it has a table saw blade that moves.


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 9, 2007)

If it is the most dangerous saw, I agree with the Radial Arm Saw, if it is most dangerous tool, that is the Jointer.  You get hit by jointer blades and the damage is horrific.


----------



## Dario (Apr 9, 2007)

For me the most dangerous saw is the chainsaw.  That said, I agree that proper precaution (and wearing proper protective gear) makes these tools a lot less dangerous.


----------



## pete00 (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by stevers_
> <br />,,it has a table saw blade that moves.



Great another nighmare
 a spinning table saw blade with feet attacking me..[][]


----------



## whatwoodido (Apr 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />For me the most dangerous saw is the chainsaw.  That said, I agree that proper precaution (and wearing proper protective gear) makes these tools a lot less dangerous.



I have a chain saw that sounds like a Harley.  But I also have chaps, a chainsaw helmet, and I wear eye protection as well. 

Although I had already bought the chaps and wore them, I didn't fully appreciate them until someone told me a story about their father and the chaps.  The adult son was going out to cut something with a chainsaw with his father.  The son asked where the chaps his mother required his father wear were and the father kept saying don't worry about it.  The father had resisted getting the chaps as he had been using chainsaws for years and never had an accident.  Eventually the father came clean and admitted the chaps had been destroyed when the chainsaw got away from him and hit his leg.  The new pair had been ordered but hadn't arrived yet.  He made his son swear not to tell his mother what had happened.


----------



## JeffScott (Apr 9, 2007)

I have never seen anyone hurt from a table saw.  I have seen people hurt from chainsaws, lathes, and band saws.  Every person besides me who I know that has gone to the hospital for injured hands has gone due to a band saw.  I picked up the fingers of one guy in High School.  One of the guys I bowled with for three years only has 1 finger on his right hand from a band saw.  Most people who I know that talk about table saw dangers are not using them safely.  How many people that complain about table saw are using all of the table saw safety parts?  Splitter, Zero Clearance Plate, and Blade Guard?  How many use a sled for cross cutting and cutting small parts?

All tools are dangerous and should be respected.   To me a band saw is the most dangerous and will hurt you the fastest.

http://www.woodshopdemos.com/saf-1.htm

Jeff-


----------



## stevers (Apr 9, 2007)

Sorry Pete.[][]
You all keep giving me more and more tools to choose from. I use a chain saw every day, and yes, they are dangerous. Never thought of a jointer though. I can see that. Slide your open hand across the blades and whammo.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Apr 10, 2007)

Now that is the tool I HATE using.. The freaking joiner!! Man, the thought of that thing sucking in my hands after it grabs some wood out of my hands... I'll tell you what, that dang thing is what I fear will get me in the end!


----------



## Woodlvr (Apr 10, 2007)

These stories just make me want to buy the new Sawstop table saw. Our rep does the demo with his finger-CAN HE BE ANY MORE OF AN IMBICILE(SP)??? But $3,000 is a lot for that saw for my little shop. 

Mike


----------



## RogerGarrett (Apr 11, 2007)

I've been following this thread with great interest.

In 1996, I purchased my first table saw, portable Delta Planer, and a Jet 6" jointer.  These were the heart(s) of my shop - which resided in a 1 car garage on mobile bases - and yes - my car was still stored in the garage.  

Today, I own a band saw, circular saw, jig saw, chain saw, reciprocating saw, and a 12 inch Dewalt compound miter saw.  I upgraded my 1.5 HP Jet table saw to a 3 HP Delta Cabinet Saw, and it remains the most frequently used piece of equipment in my shop today.

I have been injured by kickbacks on the face, stomach, and hand.  Every single injury was a result of either being tired and not focusing, or trying to cut corners (impatience).  I have been injured by the band saw - it once caught my hand as I was rushing a job.  BAD injury - but completely healed now.  I have never been injured by the jointer, but I have great respect for it - and I heed the advice of my younger brother who has told me repeatedly that it is the single most dangerous piece of equipment in my shop (based on his experience with the shop guys at his place of employment).  

I find the band saw to be limited in it's ability to do what the table saw can do - and in a far more dangerous way.  But - there are things a band saw can do that a table saw cannot - both are important tools.

The most important piece of information that can be shared is that, regardless of the tool, they are all very, very dangerous if used in ways that are not in line with commonly followed safety guidelines.  Never stand directly behind a table saw blads, don't wear loose fitting clothing or gloves when using a saw, wear face or eye protection (I use a full face shield when milling rough wood such as stumps, logs, branches, etc. because of flying debris).  Be smart - it is the operator that causes the safety problem - not the tool.  Used correctly and safely - all tools will do the job and last forever without injury.  One cut corner, one impatient moment - and you risk life or limb.

Best wishes,
Roger Garrett


----------



## stevers (Apr 13, 2007)

More good points by Roger. But did any of us mention the "Inexperienced" operator? Or even a guy like me that has only several years in the shop. I make a cut that I think will work, becouse no one is there to tell me otherwise. I read a dozen articles in the mags and tips and tricks pubs. But they just didn't cover this one spacific operation. And next thing I know, I get hurt. So, we can't always call it Operator Error, it can also be inexperience.


----------



## Mudder (Apr 13, 2007)

I can settle this argument with one sentence and here it is:


The single most dangerous thing in your shop is what you see in the mirror when you brush your teeth; It's also the safest thing in your shop.


----------

